# New - Not sure, but I might have electric blues?



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi, not new to fish keeping - new here... I think I might have a few EBJD's.

A quick background, we have an accidental mated pair of Jacks in a well landscaped 55 gallon tank. We've had several egg laying but only two broods of fry. The first brood we lost most of because of a move - one lone (girl probably) survived. Right now we have maybe 100-150 3/8" or so fry in the tank. So I was looking around to see how I would go about rehoming them and i ran into a post about a ELJD and as I adore my Jacks I started reading about them. What startled me was some of the fry in this brood is significantly smaller than the others and much slimmer as well. The larger ones have the look and lines of an adult, but the littler ones don't. Color wise, I don't see much difference, but then it took me a year of staring at the fish to figure out the differences between the parents - other than the size. Generally, they don't swarm for food the same as their bigger brother's and sisters.

If it's not wishful thinking - anyone know when I'd notice the color difference? If it's not wishful thinking.. what in the world am I going to do with them! lol I don't have the capacity to seriously breed - but what a shame not to. If it isn't wishful thinking, it's like winning the fishy lottery!

Lively


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Dlt (Sep 3, 2008)

usually at 3-4 weeks, you can notice the color differences. EBJD fry are lighter in color. Usually white or yellow. Reg JD fry are brown or darker with a lot of lines.

Maybe your JD pair are really Blue gene carriers (BG).

show us some pics.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Time will tell. It would be quite a coup to have a pair that will produce EBJDs . Just do your best to raise the little ones and see what you get. Remember though that a certain percentage of fry from any spawn are runts so you'll have to wait to find out for certain. One other thing to mention is that the parents may kill them of since the EB gene if technically a defect and parents will some times cull these from their own broods. It might be worth setting up a fry tank for them and raise the fry yourself so that those questionable fry can survive long enough to find out if they are EBJDs.


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

Gonna tag this post to follow the results!

How cool!

Good luck!


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

I didn't think about runts... perhaps that is what they are. Odds are they are. I'll try and get a couple of decent pics - bow front tank makes for a hard shot plus the glass is dirty... hard to clean when mom and dad attack everything that moves other than the fry! He spent a day or two attacking a plastic plant that was in the water flow. Normally he isn't that aggressive, before the brood he would allow me to "pet" him and take food literally from my hand. That was another reason I thought that perhaps he was a EB in disguise.

I hate to set up another tank for the fry - I get such a kick out of watching them tend the fry plus they are grazing on the natural flora in the tank.

Either way, the fry are fun


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

If I did this right, below should be a poor pic of Jack and Jill (kids named the fish) and some of the fry in the top right corner. The second pis should be of the fry. The water really isn't as green as it seems on the picture, though I do have some issues with algee - hate using the chemicals so I live with it - the downside of a bright open house...

On the bottom left corner of the pic is one of the little ones - he's next to a bigger fry.


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

If I move the fry, what is the best way to capture them? Netting will be an issue - Jack ripped the net from my hands when I rescued his eldest daughter... is a syphon hose a good idea? I have several large ones, an inch or better in diameter and the fry are still very small.


----------



## jefejt (Mar 10, 2005)

EBJD fry won't have the dark black striping. Check out the site in my signature for some pictures of baby EBJD and you can compare for yourself.


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

jefejt said:


> EBJD fry won't have the dark black striping. Check out the site in my signature for some pictures of baby EBJD and you can compare for yourself.


Yeah, I've come to the conclusion that most likely I don't... there are a few little ones that are/were different and I didn't capture them on the pics - they don't hang out with the others and hide in places that are near impossible to get a pic. The next brood I will cull the fry out but don't have a tank for them right now - wasn't in the plans to be a breeder of JD's!

But not unhappy because I found this site and a new zeal for my fishies. I really want EBJD's now.


----------



## jefejt (Mar 10, 2005)

EBJDs are an awesome fish, but tricky.


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

jefejt said:


> EBJDs are an awesome fish, but tricky.


Yup, so I've been reading and reading and reading! lol If I didn't feel like I could keep them alive I wouldn't even try - I'd classify myself as an advanced fish keeper but from what I've read even people who have lots of experience keeping fish have trouble with these guys. My biggest concern is that in the 10+ years I've kept fish I've never had sick fish so I'm not familiar with the meds and symptoms except for what I've read.

It will be a month or two before I have a tank ready for keeping EBJD's, my bowfront has a crack in the base so I'm going to lose that for awhile. Right now I'm hoping to pick up a 55 gallon on craigs list for the pair of JD's that are in the bowfront now and then replace the glass on the bowfront (YEAH! just got email the tank is mine!!!) and set it up for the EBJD's.

Going to be a long wet day getting that new tank set up. I'm most concerned about moving the fry - have decided that I'll kick the juvie jack I have in the 15 gallon back to the 55 gallon temporarily and put the fry in the 15 gallon.


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

With the proper setup and care, they are just as hardy as any other cichlid as I have been told. Cycled tank, uv sterilizer, proper water changes and proper food care are what's needed. The only big thing that I consider special care would be the UV sterilizer. Pricey addition to tank equipment but worth it when you consider the cost of the fish. They also require a varied diet when younger and that may be a bit on the special care side as well. grow em out to 3-4" then ready for docile tank mates from what I gather.

Sent you a PM btw with some more info I was given


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, all 113 fry are now in the 15 gallon. Wasn't by choice. Bow front got a crack. The good thing is I can see them much better now. I counted about 5 that have significantly lighter stripes, three of them are on the mid/large size of the brood. They will be easier to get a pic of, I hope. But won't be tonight - I'm tired!


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

These two fry are ones I'm wondering about. What do ya'll think? Maybe? I'm worse than a mother hen watching these guys.

This pic is absolutely untouched other than cropping









I did adjust brightness/contrast on this - it's grainy... sorry


----------



## jefejt (Mar 10, 2005)

It's really difficult to tell the EBs.

Here's a picture of a some of my young EBs.


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

How old are those guys? Mine are still somewhat translucent. I didn't keep track of when they hatched - it was over the holidays so I'm guessing they are 4-5 weeks.

I am seeing blueish sparkle on the gill plate on some (but on ones I think are regulars as well)and I think I see some blue hints on the body of a couple of them and they are the lighter ones that are suspect. One oddity I have noticed is sometimes the eyes seem blue - like half the eye is blue and the other half is the normal color.

Normally I'm pretty patient with my fish - but waiting to see how these babies turn out is driving me up a wall!


----------



## jefejt (Mar 10, 2005)

Mine are about the same age. I'd guess based on the picture that it isn't an EB, but it is hard to tell, and you never know. Good luck.


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

I've decided I'm going to keep a dozen (6 of each) or so of them if they don't turn out EB's - I'm interested to see how the lighter ones turn out opposed to the darker ones.

Daggone fry have gotten me deeper into the hobby. Next thing you know I'll be selling my first born child for more fish stuff... okay - I won't sell her - maybe rent? lol


----------



## jefejt (Mar 10, 2005)

A wise idea. Keeping some fry...and not selling the child.


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

jefejt said:


> A wise idea. Keeping some fry...and not selling the child.


Yeah, she's worth more to me here - make her do all the housework so I have more time to play with fishy things...

Picked up a new filter and heater to get another tank ready for them when they outgrow this one. My middle daughter thinks she see's blue on some of them... an eternal optimist like me :wink:


----------

